# Azriel is FINALLY here!!!!! Yipee! (New Set-Up PICS!)



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is here and boy is she beautiful! I love her! Photos coming tomorrow - it's dark and WET outside.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I can't wait to see photos of her!!!!!!! Congrats Chelsey!!!!!! What color is she?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is PURE black. Here is a picture I took, she would not look at me 0___0 I'll get better piccies tomorrow! I can't wait to see her when it is light out!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's pretty from the back! I always love how hte prettiest ones never look at the camera :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Heehee isn't that always how it is!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! She is so confident, and full of herself - great show personality!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Chelsey!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

nice TAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hee hee


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What breed is she? 

She looks just like my kinder from the hiney side!!

She looks very nice! Congrats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice girl. can't wait to see more pictures. Congratulations


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very beautiful girl from the back end!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, even her 'booty' is nice lol. She is a Nigerian Dwarf. She was a gift from a friend =)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have two of her half sisters

ARMCH Caesar's Villa CBS Stetson ++*S
Janna
ARMCH 4 Fun Heather 3*D 'E'










4 Fun Seabisuit *S 'E'
Upset 
MCH Valley View Madison's Medallion










Here is a very BAD pictures of Azriel, she is always wanting to be pet so it is difficult to take a decent picture!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and Azriel's Dam is MCH Valley View Madison's Medallion and her sire is ARMCH Caesar's Villa CBS Stetson ++*S, so you can see why I am so excited!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well actually no  but thats ok. All those names mean diddly squat to me hehe

But I am excited for you, though I am to dumb to know what all those extras mean on their names.

So is this the one they were giving to you?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, she was a gift. LOL, it takes some studying to know all of that stuff, maybe when you start showing you'll get hooked on the "extras"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you maybe right


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's purdy!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What an awesome gift!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

The day after she said she would give her to use, a judge (Ed Kinser) came out to stay at her bed and breakfast, and he couldn't stop talking aout Azriel. He was very inpressed with her and her sister (he even did an unofficial scoring and Azzy placed first, right above the National Champion junior doe, Bethsan!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats cool.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Chelsey, I can see why you are excited!!! I sure would be!! That's neat.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is cool. What a nice gift.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

She's so pretty! I love the other two, also.  Congrats!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some Set-Up pics of her -

She hasn't ever been clipped so she is FURRY lol.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful doe Chelsey! Her conformation is as nice as her pedigree, you should be proud to own this little beauty for sure. There is something stuning about these all black goats, makes her look so regal and sharp. And her name is so classy and fits her. 
Yep she sure is a pretty girl!!!  
Tina


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much Tina! I am very excited about her! She has a personality to match! Although she doesn't like walking on a leash or being set-up, but we'll work on that


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She sure is a beauty, reminds me a lot of Blossom. I know she'll be grat in the show string! Congratulations on such a wonderful doe and what a pedgiree!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going crazy not clipping everyone!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She a keeper! That's for sure :wink: She's beautiful.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very nice- you can tell she has quality without even knowing the standard- she just has the look. Congratulations.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey she is a very nice looking doe . Great pictures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have a really pretty doe there!! Even though I love the tri- colored nigis...maybe cause I don't have any...the solid colors are striking...especially the black!!

"Azriel"....her name got me thinking.....wasn't that the cat on the Smurphs....for those of you "old" enough to remember those little blue creatures!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> "Azriel"....her name got me thinking.....wasn't that the cat on the Smurphs....for those of you "old" enough to remember those little blue creatures!!


Yep, it sure was! Except it was spelt "Azrael".


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

wow what a great gift. she looks great. are you going to show her next year?


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

She was a gift! Gosh, she is nice. Madallion and Stetson- wow!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, she'll be shown! I can't wait to get her into the ring!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Chelsey she is so awesome!!! Wow! Congrats!!! She is sooooo beautiful.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much guys!


----------

